# Hay Guard and First response



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello,

Just got a inline square baler. Was looking at a preservative applicator and which preservative to use. Thinking not acid. How come you really can't get info on the two i listed. Where to buy , cost.

first response

hayguard

thanks for any advice


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.isfglobal.com/products/hay-guard.php

Regards, Mike

wentworth, put at least your state into your profile. Then questions for your locale can be addressed more accurately....and specific company reps will know when to address you.


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

springfield mo, sorry we are in the southwest part of the state.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I will send you the number for my guy, who is out of Kansas. He worked with my local feed store and got it to me in 2 days.

Troy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NebTrac said:


> I will send you the number for my guy, who is out of Kansas. He worked with my local feed store and got it to me in 2 days.
> 
> Troy


Which brand is that Troy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You should use what fits your setting best keep in mind where I am at everyone who Bales hay aggressively day in and day out tried all those other products and going back to acid. Buffered protonic acid has become very competitive over the last couple years where I farm out-of-season prices this winter we're crazy low.


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. I have read hay talk for years. Seems like the people who sell to horse folk say the acid spray is why horses don't like it. Am I wrong about that. Also my partner has a large square baler with acid. Looks like it has rusted or corroded any area with a bolt or edge.

thoughts.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Acid is caustic even when buffered....Hay Guard can also cause a light rusting if the baler pickup is not rinsed after using, but it has no smell and horses will eat it right after baling. There are some other different types out there that I have not used but other folks have on this site and they also recommend them.

If you are going to be baling more than 15,000 square bales a year I would look closely at using acid because it is more forgiving in that you can bale at a higher moisture level, thus allowing you to bale under less than ideal conditions.

If you are only baling 5000 or less bales, I would use another preservative type and would not consider using acid.

I have had very good success using Hayguard in my inline baler as far as it working as it is supposed to in preserving high moisture hay.

Regards, Mike


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks Mike,

which system do you use to apply the hay guard. Also would hay guard keep our brome bales greener? Do you spray everything or just when the moisture is up


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Also , I am going to need a moisture meter for this baler. any thoughts on that . Its a case inline small square baler.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Vol said:


> Which brand is that Troy?
> 
> Regards, Mike


HayGuard. Sorry, should've gotten that in there.

Troy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wentworth6 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> which system do you use to apply the hay guard. Also would hay guard keep our brome bales greener? Do you spray everything or just when the moisture is up


I use a Dohrman DE-25 applicator. https://service.admani.com/portal/page/portal/ADM_Alliance_Nutrition/Departments/Sales%20%20Marketing/AllianceAnimalHealth/ProductInfo/Dohrmann%20Applicator%20Brochure%20-%20Silage%20Inoculant.pdf

When the hay starts hovering around 16% I will flip the switch on the controller(SP-1) that I bought from Dohrmann to go with the applicator.

Not sure about Brome grass.

I use a Agratronix BHT-2 in Cab Moisture meter and mount the two sensor pads on the tension rails as close to the bale chamber as reasonably possible.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Just curious what is the rate and the price on haygaurd and is haygaurd still a product same rate 15 to 25% moisture


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't have the price for Hayguard off hand, but at 18-21% you only use 2lbs/ton, at 22-23% you only need 3lbs/ton at 24-25% you only need 5lbs/ton so although it does cost about twice as much as acid you use half as much or less than acid.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I don't exactly do it the way Marty does....I use 2 pounds per ton up to 25% moisture. Price varies by locale but you typically see it priced about $2.60 per pound if you buy it by 50 pound pails. If you buy the 550 pound tote then it is typically priced about $2.10 per pound.

Regards, Mike

See link to Hayguard in post #2 and download brochure for Hayguard recommendations for application rates.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2013)

The Hay Guard rate is constant for small square and round balers (2#\treated ton in normal conditions and 3#\treated ton in tough drying conditions, i.e. high humidity, excessive ground moisture, etc.). For large square balers we recommend the rates Marty references.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use buffered acid we have an old New Holland 326 small square baler that has had thousands of gallons a buffered acid run across that pick up we only wash the Baler once per year and after years and years and years there is absolutely no rust on that entire Baler or pickup. To answer the other question we also sell a lot of prop treated hay into the horse Market and have never had any problems or complaints with acid smell. Hey that is bailed at 30% with 16 pounds of acid would probably have a residual smell that would not be horse hey that would be cattlehay . How are horse buyers want hay cured for 30 days.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe you 100% endrow....but I also have had folks that I believe, like you, and they have told me buffered acid ate up their baler....and that their horses turned up their noses to acid hay. Matter of fact, NDVA Hayman who is now retired told me that his horses would not eat some nice Timothy hay that he had put acid on...so he switched away from acid.

I don't know why or what the answer is....I am just saying that I have heard it both ways from 100% legitimate sources. Sometimes life can be very perplexing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

This sure is great information. I know people around us are very fussy. Not just rice but also quality. Oklahoma had blister beetles last year. I have a call a week from there. Making sure its as good as it can be is what I want. Just good quality so we get them back for more.

thanks again

Robert


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

In regards to the actual application of the preservative, Where do most of them hit the hay coming into the baler. Infant as its picked up?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wentworth6 said:


> In regards to the actual application of the preservative, Where do most of them hit the hay coming into the baler. Infant as its picked up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


Yep, on a inline baler you use just one nozzle and mount it pointed toward the chamber in the middle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kidbalehook (Mar 19, 2013)

I know you said no acid, but you could try the stuff from New Holland (Crop Saver). I had never ever used it before, but a change in the forecast and some beautiful 4th cutting convinced me to make it work. We baled that hay so wet that we could barely lift the bales (70-80 pounds) and the strings were falling off. it was so soft, the bales would not stack. I was a nervous wreck as I simply bought an $89 sprayer at TSC, strapped it to the baler with a car battery, did some calculations, bought a different tip and we rolled. Every day I checked that hay on the wagons and it never warmed up once. It was as soft as a dish rag. Took that hay to a local Amish auction and it went from Ohio to the Carolina's to some exotic animal farm. $410 a ton. That $89 sprayer and $200 worth of that Crop Saver made me a believer. I figured it was worth a shot because after late Sept in northern Ohio it's a crap-shoot and figured it was now or never. If I didn't get it made, it would simply be left for the winter wildlife population probably.


----------

